# Job vacancies



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Job Vacancies


General assistants


1 x full time (40 hours) 


1 x part time (24 Hours)​


Due to contunued business expansion​


Duties will include tending to the animals and their daily needs, dealing with customers with help and advice (both face to face and on the telephone), handling cash, filling shelves, maintaining breeding groups of animals, record keeping, stock and order, using computer systems, grading and sorting large amounts of frozen rodents and other general duties. We are open seven days a week.​


Full training will be given. Salary will be £6.12 per hour, which will be reviewed in April 2008. Staff discounts given.​


We would like applications from people who have some experience of reptile, amphibian, spider and invert keeping and are not scared of this kind of animal. Shop working experience would be a benefit, but an outgoing personality is more important. The work involved in looking after animals is hard and tiring, so people who understand and accept this are what we are looking for 


Please write, including a CV to:​
Coast to Coast Exotics Ltd
Kevin Stevens 
124 North Road
Darlington
County Durham
DL1 2EJ


----------



## decembers_spawn (Jan 17, 2008)

You are going to be bombarded with CV's!! lol

I'd love to do this 

Darlington is a fair commute form the SE tho


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

v-max said:


> Job Vacancies​
> 
> 
> General assistants​
> ...


Doesn't look to good when the advert is poorly written!


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I would apply if I knew where Darlington was.....I assume you are wanting people pretty soon??

: victory:


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

why are all the interesting jobs so far away you shouldnt have any trouble finding someone


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sure someone will snap up this post.
I would have had a go but my OH is now disabled and I can't leave him for more than a couple of hours at a time.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i'd be happy to move house for a job like this, shame i don't have spider and invert experience, i dont think i could handle spiders lol i cant see it taking long for them to find someone: victory:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> i'd be happy to move house for a job like this, shame i don't have spider and invert experience, i dont think i could handle spiders lol i cant see it taking long for them to find someone: victory:


I wouldn't be able to survive on £6.12 an hour.....otherwise it's a very cool job:lol2: Good for a youngster : victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

fishboy said:


> I wouldn't be able to survive on £6.12 an hour.....otherwise it's a very cool job:lol2: Good for a youngster : victory:



For a shop wage that's more than most places give, trust me i've worked part time and full time in retail. Even an nvq in retail doesn't up the wage much :bash:. Would love this job but darlo's a fair trek when you don't drive, also miffikins it's up towards county durham/middlesbrough (north-east basically)


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> Would love this job but darlo's a fair trek when you don't drive


You want to learn to drive? If so contact me, we may be able to hammer something out.


----------



## redloop (Dec 20, 2007)

v-max said:


> You want to learn to drive? If so contact me, we may be able to hammer something out.


cant get a much better offer than that : victory:


----------

